# Rate ricegum



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 13, 2018)

Statusmaxxed ricecel. Even with that malnourished level skinny body his face looks bloated LMAO. 3/10 psl at best. 



Logan Paul mogs the shit out of him tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 13, 2018)

1.5 PSL if you're only taking his physical appearance into account.


----------



## VST (Dec 13, 2018)

He'd be incel if not for his status.


----------



## Mewcel (Dec 13, 2018)

Mouthbreathing fgt/10


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 13, 2018)

Average rice guy


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 13, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Average rice guy


Average rice guy = truecel in the west


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 13, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Average rice guy = truecel in the west


TBH, over for riceboyos


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 13, 2018)

He looks relatively good for a rice

maybe 5/10


----------



## fukmylyf (Dec 13, 2018)

he's incel, someone did an analysis on .me a while ago.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 13, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> 1.5 PSL if you're only taking his physical appearance into account.



Wtf that is brutally low he is not bad looking facially?


fukmylyf said:


> he's incel, someone did an analysis on .me a while ago.



Link


----------



## Nibba (Dec 13, 2018)

fukmylyf said:


> he's incel, someone did an analysis on .me a while ago.


Are you blind? He's literally grabbing a girl's ass in the pic + status. C'mon son


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 13, 2018)

fukmylyf said:


> he's incel, someone did an analysis on .me a while ago.


LMAO how do you do such an analysis lmao.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks like every Asian in the west who trays to be cool.


----------



## fukmylyf (Dec 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Are you blind? He's literally grabbing a girl's ass in the pic + status. C'mon son


lol, do you even know who that girl is? He's not fucking her. Just because he takes pics with high status normies doesn't mean he's getting any. These girls make fun of him all the time and there was a video which strongly suggested he sees escorts. Don't have the link because it was before the update on .me, but maybe you can search it


11gaijin said:


> LMAO how do you do such an analysis lmao.


idk, autism


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 13, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> LMAO how do you do such an analysis lmao.


U try to jerk off to his pics and if u can't Cum It means he's a truecel.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 13, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> U try to jerk off to his pics and if u can't Cum It means he's a truecel.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2018)

JFL and then people on here say I can't rate. You guys always underrate ethnics. If you rate him lower than a 4.5/10 you're coping hard.


----------



## fukmylyf (Dec 13, 2018)

lol you guys really take this social media shit serious. This ricecel lives in the friendzone, trust


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 13, 2018)

Btw she used to date some bald dude before dating Chad according to lookism


----------



## Nibba (Dec 13, 2018)

fukmylyf said:


> strongly suggested he sees escorts


ennis:

It is over for him


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 13, 2018)

fukmylyf said:


> strongly suggested he sees escorts.


You mean this one?


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 13, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Statusmaxxed ricecel. Even with that malnourished level skinny body his face looks bloated LMAO. 3/10 psl at best.
> 
> 
> 
> Logan Paul mogs the shit out of him tbh.



asymmetrical eyes, too positive eye canthus, narrow face, extremely long distance beetween eye and eyebrow. he is 2.8 PSL


----------



## Soontm (Dec 13, 2018)

This guy is so cringe. I came to the believe all these youtube celebs are sociopaths and Never Show their real emotions. They only act according to what the viewers wants to See and not how they really are. They probably hate all this emberassing Stuff und its only a facade to enjoy the easy money


----------



## Kitara (Dec 14, 2018)

PSL 4


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 14, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> JFL and then people on here say I can't rate. You guys always underrate ethnics. If you rate him lower than a 4.5/10 you're coping hard.


5 PSL means average. he is very ugly even for an asian: his eyes are ugly and asymmetrical, his face his narrow in contrast to typical rounded asian skulls.
he is much lower than average asian


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 14, 2018)

Lorsss said:


> 5 PSL means average. he is very ugly even for an asian: his eyes are ugly and asymmetrical, his face his narrow in contrast to typical rounded asian skulls.
> he is much lower than average asian



No, PSL 4.5 is average, 5 is slightly above average. He is not below average even with these "flaws" you mention, there's some harmony. You must rate him harshly for personal reasons. Are you Asian by any chance?


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Dec 14, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> He looks relatively good for a rice
> 
> maybe 5/10


Hell no that nigga is ugly he’s easily a PSL 1 GENEROUSLY


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Dec 15, 2018)

4/10 at most, even with photoshop and lighting like in the first picture.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 15, 2018)

4 psl


----------



## darkblue (Aug 21, 2021)

Deleted member 616 said:


> Statusmaxxed ricecel. Even with that malnourished level skinny body his face looks bloated LMAO. 3/10 psl at best.
> 
> 
> 
> Logan Paul mogs the shit out of him tbh.



brutal mog in last pic


----------

